# 3 Zusammenstellungen gesucht :)



## TigerTobi (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo (mal wieder),


im Auftrag meiner Schwester, die einen neuen PC für meinen Schwager sucht, schreibe ich euch hier und hoffe wieder einmal, kompetente Hilfe von euch zu bekommen 
Ich habe mich zwar schon im Sammelthread mit den Vorschlägen der Zusammenstellung auseinandergesetzt, jedoch bin ich dann doch wieder verunsichert, alles richtig zu machen, den unterm Weihnachtsbaum soll es ja dann keine Enttäuschung geben.

Das größte Problem dabei ist, dass die Preisvorstellung meiner Schwester zwischen 500€ bis 750€ liegt...und das ist heute ja eine Menge in der Welt des PC.

*Deshalb hier also meine Bitte: Könnt ihr mir eventuell 3 Zusammenstellungen raussuchen, die der Preisklasse entsprechend sind?
*
Bei dem 500€ PC wäre es sicherlich ein AMD System, bei dem 750€ PC sicherlich ein Intel System.
Und dann gibt es da ja sicher noch ein System zwischen den beiden Preisen, welches mich interessieren würde.

Es wäre wirklich super von euch, wenn ihr mir hier die 3 Systeme zusammenstellen könntet. Dabei sei gesagt, dass es nicht wegen dem einen oder anderen Euro über den jeweiligen Grenzen liegen soll, wenn man dadurch einen deutlichen Vorteil zieht!


_Zum Schluss noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen, die mir bei der Zusammenstellung aufgekommen sind...
_
- Welche Grafikkarte ist von nVidia und von AMD geeignet, um aktuelle Games flüssig in Full HD auf max.Details wiederzugeben?
- Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Intel i5 2400 und dem Intel i5 2500k?
- Welcher Lüfter/Kühler ist denn besonders leise, quasi nicht zu hören? (Wichtig, da die beiden absolut hörbare Rechner "hassen")
- Gibt es trotz Flut in Thailand noch gute und relativ bezahlbare Festplatten ohne SSD?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

Schau mal hier, daran kannst Du Dich orientieren: PC-Konfigurationen für Battlefield 3, Skyrim, Modern Warfare 3, Anno 2070 und Co. ab 500 Euro

Grob: 500€ => AM3 X4 955 und AMD 6870, 4-8GB RAM und 500GB Festplatte
700€ => Entweder das gleiche mit ner Nvidia GTX 570 und einer größeren Festplatte oder ein i5-2500 mit einer GTX 560 Ti

Grafikkarte: ich hab die 6870 (150€), das reicht für alles auf hohen Details, die GTX 560 Ti (190€) ist nochmal 10-15% besser, die GTX 570 (260€) ist wiederum ebensoviel besser als die GTX 560Ti, aber der Aufpreis ist schon vergleichsweise hoch. Die nächstbessere ist die GTX 580, aber die kostet dann viel zu viel Aufpreis für die Mehrleistung (ab 400€ zu haben).  

Wegen "maximalen Details" solltest Du Dir nicht einreden lassen, dass man das spielen können "muss", das sind oft eher "Demo"-Grafikeinstellungen, die auch beim SPielen überhaupt nicht merkbar besser aussehen, als wenn Du ein paar Detail-Regler um eine Stude zurückstellst, zB 16x AA braucht keine Sau, frisst aber massiv Leistung im Vergleich zu 8x AA. 

Der 2400 ist nicht viel langsamer als der 2500, aber wenn man eh schon 700€ ausgibt, sollte man ruhig den 2500er nehmen.

EIn Scythe Katana 3 oder Samurai zz ist sehr leise und für ca 20€ zu haben. "höbar" wird der Rechner aber trotzdem sein. Es ist aber dann nur ein leises Rauschen. Auch meine Sapphire 6870 ist sehr leise und gehört nebenbei zu den günstigsten 6870. Die ist auch leise selbst unter Volllast. Bei einer GTX 560 Ti oder GTX 570 muss man evlt. merkbar was drauflegen, um eine leise Version zu bekommen.

Festplatten sind zu Zeit halt einfach sehr teuer, wenn man es mit Oktober vergleicht. Es wird langsam günstiger, aber 500Gb kosten halt immer noch um die 90€ dort, wo sie auch auf Lager sind. Wobei ich bei Saturn ein ANgebot für eine EXTERNE PLatt mit 1,5TB gesehen hab für "nur" 120€, da könnte man auch schauen, ob es kleinere gibt, die dann billiger als einzelne interne Festplatten sind, und die PLatte aus dem externen Gehäuse theoretisch einfach ausbauen und im PC einbauen. Aber da weiß man halt nicht, was da genau für eine Platte drin ist.


----------



## TigerTobi (1. Dezember 2011)

Erst einmal vielen Dank Herbboy (wieder mal  )

Hättest du vielleicht ein Link bzw. die Info, welche 6870 du nun genau hast? Ein sehr leises Modell (auch gegen geringen Aufpreis) wäre den beiden sehr wichtig.

Den Link von den 3 PCs ist ja klasse! Genau das, was ich suche. Wie ich sehe ist der Artikel erst 10 Tage alt, dass passt ja 

Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn ich eine SSD nehmen würde für Windows und alles drumherum und für die Spiele eine externe Festplatte?
Sprich wenn ich die Spiele auf eine externe Festplatte installieren würde. Gibt es da Probleme mit der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja, eine externe ist langsamer. Gut, wenn Du die per USB3.0 anschließen würdest, kann es sein, dass es keinen Nachteil gibt, und per esata gibt es definitiv keinen Nachteil, weil das an sich nix anderes als ein internter Sata-Anschluss ist, der nach außen geführt wird. ABer bei fertig gekauften externen HDDs sind halt oft sparsame oder ältere Modelle drin, die man als interne Platte nicht empfehlen würde.

Ich hab so eine 6870 Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  bzw. Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11179-00-40R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TigerTobi (21. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend 

Nach einem unerwartet kurzfristigen Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus (blöder Blinddarm) suche ich immer noch aktuell einen Rechner und habe mir folgendes zusammengestellt...ich bin auf eure Meinung gespannt!



Artikel-Nr. HV1027SMDE	
entfernen
Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP	
sofort lieferbar	
144,51 €
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46795&agid=1004


Artikel-Nr. HV203N27DE	
entfernen
NZXT H2 weiss, schallgedämmt, ohne Netzteil	
sofort lieferbar	
86,59 €
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=51812&agid=631


Artikel-Nr. HV207N07DE	
entfernen
Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7261S LS, SATA, schwarz, bulk	
sofort lieferbar	
19,83 €
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36855&agid=699


Artikel-Nr. HV1131RYDE	
entfernen
ASRock 970 Extreme3, AM3+, ATX	
sofort lieferbar	
75,47 €
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=52889&agid=1232


Artikel-Nr. HV20CD03DE	
entfernen
8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9	
sofort lieferbar	
34,26 €
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48886&agid=1193


Artikel-Nr. HV20P395DE	
entfernen
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3	
sofort lieferbar	
117,73 €
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26625&agid=1242


Artikel-Nr. HV12M4S3DE	
entfernen
Samsung Spinpoint MP4 320GB, SATA II	
sofort lieferbar	
79,90 €
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=53036&agid=892


Artikel-Nr. HVR600CVDE	
entfernen
Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2, 600 Watt	
sofort lieferbar	
56,96 €
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48792&agid=1628




Meine Frage an euch wäre jetzt, ob die Komponenten so alle zusammenpassen.
Das Gehäuse gefällt einfach so gut, dass es mit rein muss. Meine Frage ist, ob ich lieber noch zusätzlich einen CPU Lüfter bestellen soll oder dies nicht nötig ist, da das Gehäuse 3 Lüfter mitbringt.
Arbeitet das von mir ausgewählte Mainboard mit dem Gehäuse auch zusammen? Also dass die Anschlüsse oben auch voll nutzbar sind?


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Dezember 2011)

Trotz der 3 Gehäuselüfter wird der Boxed-Cooler sehr laut. Also MICH nervt die Lautstärke, deshalb würde ich noch nen Katana 3 oder den Samurai ZZ dazunehmen, zum übertakten dann den Mugen 2 oder (besonders empfehlenswert) der Thermalright HR-02 Macho.
Den gibts jetzt seit neustem sogar bei Hardwareversand 
Ansonsten passt alles gut zusammen und wegen dem Gehäuse brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen.
Das einzige, was mich stört, ist die Festplatte. Man sollte schon mindestens 500GB nehmen, vor allem weil die nur 3 Euro teurer sind^^:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 500GB SATA 6GB's 
Das Netzteil muss auch nicht 600W Leistung haben. 450W reichen schon gut aus, 600W wären halt zukunftssicherer. 

EDIT: Du hast doch deinen PC mal verkauft um dir nen Lappie für ne längere Studienreise zu kaufen, oder nicht?


----------



## svd (21. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, optimale Komponenten, würde ich sagen. 

Einen zusätzlichen CPU Lüfter musst du nicht kaufen. Der Prozessor kommt mit dem AMD Standardkühler.
Übertakter und/oder Leute mit empfindlichem Gehör greifen halt gern auf leistungsstärkere und/oder leisere Modelle zurück.

Für den semi-passiven Betrieb, also rein durch die Gehäuselüfter mitgekühlt, sind in der Regel aber nur die größeren Towerkühler.
(Ausnahmen wären etwa ein passiv gekühlter E7200 in einem CM Storm Scout.  )

Das Mainboard passt farblich sehr gut in den weißen Tower. Gibt im Inneren einen schönen Kontrast.
Allerdings scheint es keinen Header für einen externen USB 3.0 Port zu besitzen. 
Der obere Anschluss wird also entweder blind bleiben, oder du findest einen  "von USB 3.0 extern auf USB 3.0 20-pin intern" Adapter...

edit: Ich würde zum "ASRock 970 Extreme *4*" raten, das kann einen internen USB 3.0 Header vorweisen.


----------



## TigerTobi (21. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank euch beiden für die beiden Links, die Vorschläge nehme ich dankend an!

@Zocker15xD...lies dir den Eröffnungs-Post durch  Der Rechner ist für meinen Schwager gedacht, womit ihn meine Sschwester eine Freude zu Weihnachten machen möchte. Da sie keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, wurde mir der Auftrag erteilt. Ich befinde mich derzeit bei meiner Bachelorarbeit, das hast du gut in Erinnerung behalten  (Hab auch den passenden Lappi gefunden^^)

*Also kann ich den Rechner so bestellen wie er ist und tausche nur das Mainboard und die Festplatte aus, richtig?
Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Wärmeleitpaste...muss ich die dazubestellen oder tragen die von sich aus welche auf. Werde die Option dazunehmen, dass der Rechner gleich zusammengebaut wird.*

Ansonsten wie immer vielen Dank an die schlauen Köpfe. Morgen werde ich den Rechner bestellen, bis 16:30 muss alles geregelt sein dann wird er laut Hardwareversand pünktlich zum Fest geliefert


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2011)

Wegen des Kühlers; also, ICH würd einfach nen Katana 3 oder Samurai zz dazubestellen - wenn man eh schon so viel bestellt, machen es die nicht mal 20€ dann auch nicht aus, dafür ist der Lüfter leiser und der Kühler kühlt besser. 

Ansonsten ist die Konfig gut, nur zwei Hinweise:

- der X4 965 ist kaum teurer. Wäre halt nur nicht HEUTE auf Lager, aber mit ner Lieferung vor Weihnachten wird es vermutlich eh nix mehr
- *du hast eine 2,5 Zoll, also Notebookfestplatte ausgesucht*! Hier wäre eine 320GB-Seagate in 3,5 Zoll, 70€: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 320GB SATA 6GB's oder von Samsung 10€ teurer: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F4 320GB, SATA II (HD322GJ) dann kannste aber auch direkt diese Seagate mit 500GB nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB, 16MB, ST3500418AS und es gibt auch eine von Hitachi (kein Link, da der einen Smiley einbaut und eh nicht geht  )


*edit* Paste ist beim Boxed schon als gummiartiges Schicht mit drauf, bei einem Extra-Lüfter ist immer eine kleines Tütchen dabei. und das mit dem "nur Board und Ferstplatte austauschen" versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz ^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Dezember 2011)

Ach ja, ist ja ein AMD-Prozessor. Bei AMD sind die Boxed-Cooler noch okay, bei Intel finde ich sie echt extrem laut!
So kannste jetzt bestellen. Wärmeleitpaste ist beim Prozessor schon dabei. Diese ist zwar nicht das Wahre, aber sie reicht aus.


----------



## TigerTobi (22. Dezember 2011)

Also ich werde noch einen Samurai ZZ dazubestellen, den die Lautstärke ist den beiden sehr wichtig. Ich hoffe ja, dass die Dämmung tatsächlich noch den ein oder anderen Lärmpegel unterdrückt.

@Herbboy...erst einmal vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit der Festplatte, da wäre mir jetzt aber ein großer Fehler unterlaufen.
Ich meinte dass so, dass ich das Mainboard von nehmen werde was mir der Gute "svd" vorgeschlagen hat, damit auch die Anschlüsse vom Gehäuse genutzt werden, die sich oben befinden. Und dann tausche ich in meinem Warenkorb eben noch die Festplatte aus.
Dann sollte ja so weit alles stimmen...
Ich habe heute von Hardwareversand eine Rundmail bekommen in der steht, dass man bis morgen 16:30 Uhr bestellen kann und dann pünktlich zum Fest geliefert wurde. Ich rufe zur Sicherheit auch noch einmal morgen früh dort an. Zur Not wähle ich den Expressversand, so ist das nun mal  wenn alles auf die letzte Sekunde gemacht wird^^
Aber meine Sis möchte natürlich schon gerne, dass dann alles rechtzeitig unterm Baum steht...


----------



## Zocker15xD (22. Dezember 2011)

Das passt so. Jetzt kannste schnell bestellen


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2011)

Letztenendes hängt es natürlich auch von DHL ab - aber die liefern ja sogar Heiligabend noch aus - sollte halt nur möglichst immer eine zu Hause sein, falls das Paket dann nicht schon Samstag bis zur Mittagszeit oder so kommt


----------



## TigerTobi (22. Dezember 2011)

Naja ab Donnerstag sind ja Schulferien (die beiden sind Lehrer) und Schwager wurde schon Heiligabend mit der kleinen Tochter zu den Eltern geschickt, während dann hoffentlich die DHL kommt 

Jedenfalls euch wieder einmal ein herzlichen Dank für die Korrekturen! Ich bestelle dann morgen früh gleich 9 Uhr. Ich denke mit dem Rechner wird Schwagerchen viel Freude haben. 

Euch allen ein Frohes und besinnliches Fest


----------



## TigerTobi (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo 

Ich hoffe ihr alle seit gut in das neue Jahr gerutscht und hattet eine schöne Weihnachtszeit.
Der Rechner, den ich für meinen Schwager habe zusammenstellen lassen war pünktlich zum Fest geliefert und hat auch ausreichend Leistung. Zudem war er von dem Design des Gehäuses angetan.

Allerdings gibt es ein "Problem", von dem ich mich jetzt selbst überzeugen konnte. Der Rechner ist doch unerwartet laut.
Bei dem Gehäuse handelt es sich um ein NXZT H2, welches extra mit Schalldämmung beworben wird. Zudem besitzt es 3 eigene Lüfter (2 Front und 1 Back), die per Lüftersteuerung in 3 Stufen gesteuert werden können.
Dabei haben wir natürlich die Stufe 1 eingestellt, damit der Geräuschpegel möglichst leise ist. Trotzdem ist der Rechner deutlich zu hören. Die beiden Frontlüfter sind dabei nicht das Problem, die sind angenehm leise. Aber der Lüfter, der hinten verbaut ist, ist ordentlich laut, es wirkt fast so als stünde dieser auf der dritten Stufe. 
Ich habe mich ein bisschen im Netz belesen und eigentlich wird in den Tests das Gehäuse für seine Lautstärke gelobt. Es gibt sogar eine Seite mit Audiofiles, wo einmal getestet wird, wo die Lüfter mit 7V und 12V laufen. Bei 12V waren diese schon deutlich zu hören, bei 7V war es aber angenehm ruhig.
Nun ist meine erste Frage, ob man im BIOS etwas zwecks Lüftersteuerung bzw. Voltzahl ändern kann oder ob die Voltzahlen automatisch hergenommen werden, je nach dem auf welcher Stufe die Lüfter laufen.
Wie gesagt, die beiden Frontlüfter sind angenehm ruhig, der Lüfter hinten dreht dagegen unauffällig laut. 

Als CPU Kühlung ist ein Scythe Katana 3 eingebaut und die Sapphire Radeon 6870 hat auch einen eigenen kleinen Lüfter auf der Karte verbaut. Diese werden zwar übertönt, geben aber ihr übriges hinzu. Mit deren Lautstärken könnten wir aber leben, wenn der Lüfter hinten nicht so laut wäre.
Einfach den Lüfter vom Netzteil abkoppeln ist ja sicher nicht zu empfehlen, oder?

Ihr seht, ich/wir sind mal wieder auf eure kompetente Beratung und Einschätzung angewiesen.

(Ach ja...wie verhält sich das eigentlich mit dem AMD Cool´n Quite? Das ist aktiviert, so dass der Prozessor im "Standardbetribe" auf 800MHz läuft und das so die Lautstärke wohl auch dämmen soll. Bringt das wirklich so viel?)


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

Macht doch einfach mal das Seitenteil auf, PC einschalten - dann mal mit dem Finger vorsichtig die Lüfter einzeln KURZ anhalten (Front, Graka, CPU, Rückseite... ) - die Lüfter drehen wieder weiter, sobald man sie loslässt  zur Not kurz anstupsen. Somit könnt ihr genau rauskriegen, welcher denn nun besonders laut ist. Vielleicht ist auch sogar nur ein Kabel verrutscht und wird dauernd vom Rotor eine Lüfters berührt, das kann auch ein Surren bis hin zu einem Rattern erzeugen.

Es kann auch sein, dass der hintere Lüfter einen Lagerschaden hat, so was kommt auch vor, selbst bei nagelneuen Lüftern. Dann würd ich den einfach mal tauschen, irgendeinen für 5-15€ mit 1200U/Min - das wäre auch einfacher, als das ganze Ding zu reklamieren. Man könnte - falls er der vormontierte Lüfter vom Gehäuse ist, vlt auch NXZT anmailen, evlt. senden die einem sogar einen neuen Lügfter zu, wenn man zB per kleinem Video beweist, dass deren Lüfter defekt ist.


----------



## svd (12. Januar 2012)

Haben die Gehäuselüfter denn den selben Durchmesser? (Bin zu faul um nachzusehen...)

Falls ja, spricht nichts dagegen, einen der leiseren Frontlüfter nach hinten zu versetzen. 
Denn im Idealfall würden zwei Gehäuselüfter, einer vorne unten, zum Frischluft ansaugen, und einer hinten oben, zum Abluft rauspusten, genügen, um im Gehäuse für einen steten Luftstrom zu sorgen.

Im BIOS selber gibt es, soweit mir bekannt ist (bin aber nicht up-to-date), normal keine Möglichkeit, Lüfterspannungen direkt einzustellen.
Allerdings gibt es auf vielen Mainoboards bestimmte Lüfteranschlüsse, die, auf Wunsch, sehr wohl automatisch geregelt werden können, allerdings eher passiv, etwa über Temperatursensoren an Prozessor und Board.

Was du noch machen könntest, ist das Netzteil anszuschauen. Manchmal gibt es extra Stränge für Gehäuselüfter, die zB entweder temperaturgeregelt oder auf 5V/7V beschränkt sind. Falls du so einen findest, kannst du den lauten Lüfter testweise daran hängen.


----------



## TigerTobi (12. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten...also es handelt sich um den von NXZT hinten verbauten Lüfter. Dieser ist mit Abstand am deutlichsten zu hören. Ein einfaches Austauschen ist leider nicht möglich.
Also ist es möglich, einfach einen leiseren 120mm Lüfter statt den orginalen NXZT Lüfter zu nutzen?
Dann würden wir uns nach einem anderen umsehen, der vor allem sehr leise sein soll...


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. Januar 2012)

Die Bequiet Silent-Wings sind zu empfehlen, oder die Prolimatech Vortex´.

Aber wie meinst du das mit "nicht möglich"? Lässt sich der Lüfter nicht ausbauen?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

Warum ist ein einfaches Austauschen nicht möglich, bzw: wenn es so ist, dann wäre es ja auch schwer, einen neuen einzubauen...? ^^

Hast Du den hinteren den mal kurz angehalten, ob der es WIRKLICH ist? Wenn ein hinterer laut ist, dann ist das schon seltsam, weil der ja auch am weitesten weg ist. Es könnte zwar sein, dass alle anderen Lüftwer wirklich SAUleise sind und daher der hintere für SEHR empfindliche Gemüter dann "laut" kling, aber mir scheint das schon fast eher ein Defekt zu sein.

Ich hab seit neuestem einen BeQuiet Silent Wings USC und bin halbwegs zufrieden: normal angeschlossen hat der ein für mich höbares und fieses Surren, aber per mitgeliefertem Adapter auf 7V ist der genauso leise wie mein alter Scythe Slipstream - und DEN würd ich Dir an der Stelle dann auch eher empfehlen, den der ist deutlich günstiger und bringt die gleiche Luftfördermenge wie der Silent Wings, obwohl er langsamer dreht als der Silent Wings. 

Hier der Silen Wings: be quiet! Silent Wings Gehäuselüfter USC 120 mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör das hier war mein alter: Scythe Slip Stream Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


mein PC rauscht nun mit dem Silent Wings auf 7V leise vor sich hin, ich könnte auf keinen Fall einen der Lüfter (vorne und oben 140mm, hinten 120m, Scythe Samurai zz mit 120mm und eine Sapphire 6870 und natürlich noch der vom Netzteil) raushören, sondern alle fügen sich zu einem Rauschen zusammen. Den Silent Wings auf 12V aber konnte ich sofort hören.


----------



## TigerTobi (12. Januar 2012)

Die beiden Front Lüfter funktionieren ohne Kabel über kleine Chips im Gehäuse, der hinten ist ganz normal mit Kabeln verbaut und hat keine Kontakte an der Seite wie die Front Lüfter. Wir gehen morgen in einen hier ansässigen PC Shop und wollen einen anderen Lüfter versuchen, dürfen dort sogar ausprobieren.
Also müssen wir erst mal morgen abwarten, vielleicht hat sich das Problem dann gelegt


----------



## TigerTobi (15. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend 

Also der Lüfter wurde ausgetauscht in einem kleinen PC Shop und es ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zu vernehmen!
Jetzt schnurrt er angenehm leise vor sich hin und stört nicht weiter, nur bei ganz stillen Arbeiten mit Office ist der PC zu hören aber das ist denke ich mehr als ok!

Jetzt habe ich noch ein anderes Anliegen, wollte deswegen nicht extra einen Thread eröffnen und hoffe (wieder einmal), hier Hilfe zu finden!
Und zwar habe ich ein Notebook, das ohne Laufwerk ausgestattet ist. Ich habe hier noch einen internen LiteOn iHas 124B liegen und würde den gerne an meinem Laptop nutzen.
Der Laptop hat aber nur USB Anschlüsse vorzuweisen...

1.) Gibt es ein Kabel oder eine Art Adapter, womit in von SATA auf USB switchen kann?

2.) Falls nein, habe ich ein solchen Gehäuse gefunden... http://www.amazon.de/Externes-Gehäu...A2/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1326656778&sr=8-12
Damit kann man wohl einen internen Brenner, der für SATA ausgelegt ist, per USB betreiben.

Nun bestelle ich nicht gerne über andere Anbieter als Amazon selbst, deshalb habe ich mal bei Hardwareversand geschaut.
Würde denn so ein Gehäuse auch gehen?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Wintech EX-MOB-48 -8,9cm (3,5")- IDE+SATA Combo
Falls nein, kennt jemand eine Alternative bei Hardwareversand? Bei den meisten Gehäuse steht unter "unterstütze Geräte" nur Festplatte da, also werde ich da ja kein Laufwerk einsetzen können.


Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Mühe, ich hoffe die erfahrenen User können mir wieder einmal helfen 


EDIT: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25577&agid=529
Das müsste doch das Gehäuse aus dem ersten Link von Amazon sein, richtig? Würde das also wirklich gehen, dass man dort einen internen Brenner (wie gesagt der LiteOn iHas 124B) "einlegt" und dann das Laufwerk per USB nutzen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

Wenn da nicht wirklich explizit dabeisteht, dass es für optische Laufwerke (CD, DVD...) ist, dann geht so ein Gehäuse nicht, denn dann sind die Innenmaße viel zu klein, und es gibt auch "vorne" gar keine Öffnung. Das erste Gehäuse scheint aber für DVD-LW geeignet zu sein ,da ja auch bei amazon Kunden schreiben, dass sie es dafür verwenden. Vlt findest Du bei Sansun, dem Hersteller, ja auch noch Infos?


Die Frage wäre aber, ob Du nicht direkt ein externes Laufwerk kaufst, welches dann deutlich kompakter ist - wenn Du kenen Brenner brauchst, ist das auch kaum teurer: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LiteOn eTDU108-01 Slim DVD-ROM weiss

als Brenner kostet das dann halt über 30€: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - CnMemory DVD-Brenner slimline portable



ps: was für ein Notebook isses denn? vlt kann man auch ein Laufwerk nachrüsten?


----------



## TigerTobi (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo Herbboy,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe 
Also ich habe mich mal noch etwas im Netz zu dem Gehäuse vom Amazon-Link schlau gemacht, es scheint tatsächlich für Laufwerke zu funktionieren, da man vorn das Gehäuse öffnen kann. Sogar Festplatten könnte man theoretisch einlegen.
Gut dass es das bei Hardwareversand gibt, dann würde ich morgen wohl bestellen.

Einfach eine Art Kabel von Sata auf USB geht sicherlich nicht, oder? Kenne mich da absolut nicht aus...

Bei dem Laptop handelt es sich um ein MacBook Air der 1. Generation, was ich günstig bei Cyberport bekommen habe. Zum Reisen bzw. auswärts wohnen ideal, nur eben ohne Laufwerk.
Es ist aber mit jedem gängigen Brenner komaptibel, auch wenn Apple eine eigene 80€ teure Version anbietet.

Wenn ich mit meiner Bachelorarbeit fertig bin, werde ich den LiteOn Brenner wieder intern in einem PC nutzen, deshalb wollte ich jetzt nicht extra noch ein zweiten Brenner holen, auch wenn dieser kaum teurer wäre. Mit dem LiteOn bin ich eben wirklich zufrieden.

Also wenn es keine Art von Kabel gibt, mit der man von SATA auf USB switchen kann, bedanke ich mich mal wieder für dein schnelles Eingreifen und werde morgen bestellen. 
Ich selber war mir eben nicht sicher, ob andere Gehäuse auch gehen würden und offenbar tun sie das ja nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

Es gibt auch "lose" Adapterkabel, habe selber so was: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LogiLink USB Adapter, USB 2.0 --> IDE & S-ATA, mit OTB   da kommt dann halt das Netzteil mit der Stromversorgung ans Laufwerk und ein Datenkabel zu dem USB-Adapter.


----------

